# Boston bound...



## Mr. H. (Aug 18, 2014)

Well... we're taking the chile off to college next week. I had mentioned this in another thread (Coffee Shop?) and was PM'd with lots of helpful info. I don't remember who that was. I meant to save that PM but forgot and deleted a whole bunch of them from my box. Arrrrr....

So... if you remember who you are you can PM again or just post here. Anyone else have helpful/useful stuff I'd appreciate it. She'll be living in the dorm this first year, then (hopefully) renting an apartment starting fall of '15.

Thanking you in advance, I remain sincerely yours...

Damn, I type better when I'm drunk LOL.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 18, 2014)

crackers with your chile???


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## TruthSeeker56 (Aug 18, 2014)

Good luck to your offspring in Boston. It's a real SHITHOLE city.

The liberals are as thick as rats in a sewer.


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 18, 2014)

Yup. Well it's a awkward time for this thread, coming off the change-over.


----------



## jillian (Aug 19, 2014)

TruthSeeker56 said:


> Good luck to your offspring in Boston. It's a real SHITHOLE city.
> 
> The liberals are as thick as rats in a sewer.



most educated state in the country.

now what does that tell you?


----------



## TruthSeeker56 (Aug 19, 2014)

It tells me about the SORRY STATE of the educational system in Massachusetts.


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 30, 2014)

Grrr...

Anyhow, got the kid in the dorm, went to parental meetings, done a little sightseeing, shopping, dining...

The school has tons of resources regarding all things Boston so we're covered there.

I'm aware of the intense Liberal atmosphere both on and off campus but it's like I told the kid- she's here to dance not to transform herself into a socio-political activist. She just rolled her eyes LOL. 

I did meet a couple of other dads with energy industry connections and we had fun talking "shop".


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 30, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Well... we're taking the chile off to college next week. I had mentioned this in another thread (Coffee Shop?) and was PM'd with lots of helpful info. I don't remember who that was. I meant to save that PM but forgot and deleted a whole bunch of them from my box. Arrrrr....
> 
> So... if you remember who you are you can PM again or just post here. Anyone else have helpful/useful stuff I'd appreciate it. She'll be living in the dorm this first year, then (hopefully) renting an apartment starting fall of '15.
> 
> ...





You lost all those PMs? I spent a lot of time on those! Anyway, feel free to PM me and we can go over it again.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 30, 2014)

TruthSeeker56 said:


> Good luck to your offspring in Boston. It's a real SHITHOLE city.....




Politics aside, the first piece of advice is not to say stuff like that in Boston. There's a reason violent resistance to the British began where it did.


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 30, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Well... we're taking the chile off to college next week. I had mentioned this in another thread (Coffee Shop?) and was PM'd with lots of helpful info. I don't remember who that was. I meant to save that PM but forgot and deleted a whole bunch of them from my box. Arrrrr....
> ...


Shit. Sorry man.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 30, 2014)

TruthSeeker56 said:


> Good luck to your offspring in Boston. It's a real SHITHOLE city.



Obviously you've spent very little time there.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 30, 2014)

TruthSeeker56 said:


> It tells me about the SORRY STATE of the educational system in Massachusetts.




http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/03/s...lts-in-massachusetts.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 30, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...





It's all good.


----------

